# Pear And Plum Trees



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

After having had a another hot dry summer, we have recently had a fair amount of rain and a few "cold" spells with night time temps in the 60's. Uncommon here for this time of the year in North Texas.

I recently have been out doing yard and garden work and noticed my pear and plum trees blooming again. I "assume" that since those trees dont require cold dormant periods to produce, they were tricked into thinking that spring had arrived early. 

Since I dont have that much experience with fruit trees(yet), my questions are: 

Would it be possible to fool the trees into producing 2 crops of fruit per year by manipulating the water supply? 

If it were possible, would it have an adverse effect on the trees.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Being in a cooler part of the world I've never seen a fruit tree bear twice in one year but I have seen ornamental trees put out a second round of flowers. Just a couple weeks ago I came across a Magnolia with a dozen or so flowers on it. Around here they typically bloom in April.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I am south of you in Mason county. I have never heard of a fruit tree bearing twice. Please let us know what you find out!!


----------

